# el gringo



## Magmod

¿En cuáles zonas hispanohablantes se usa gringo/a de manera derogatoria?


----------



## mirx

No creo que en ningún lado.

En México esa es la forma en que nos referímos a los estadounidenses, pero la palabra no es peyorativa en sí.


----------



## rosicler

Sería bueno saber si hay algún lugar donde se use "gringo" en tono peyorativo. Pero, de todos modos, es según el tono con que se diga.
Saludos.


----------



## 0scar

Si _gringo_ no es peroyativo entonces _negro de mierda_ tampoco.


----------



## Fernando

En España se usa poco "gringo", aunque desde luego se conoce.

Según como se use no me parece muy peyorativa (desde luego, ni punto de comparación con negro de m...).

Hay varios hilos sobre el tema.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Lo de "derogatoria" no sé muy bien a que se refiere...Si hablamos de "peyorativa", la palabra "gringo" en España también es el estadounidense, pero como siempre depende del tono, manera, momento, etc...
Si estamos en un ambiente un poco radical, sí será peyorativa, pero en general se dice poco y sin animosidad (por lo que yo sé).


----------



## mirx

0scar said:


> Si _gringo_ no es peroyativo entonces _negro de mierda_ tampoco.


 
Ya vemos que en Argéntina si es una palabra despectiva.


----------



## 0scar

_Gringo_ es lo mismo que decir _sudaca, chicano, franchute, tano, etc_. . Es  peyorativo, o más bien, xenofobo y racista. En que grado lo es depende del contexto.
Hasta _negro de mierda_ puede ser suave o cariñoso en el contexto adecuado, por ejemplo dicho de un amigo íntimo a otro y acompañado de una sonrisa, especialmente si ambos son negros.
Que el contexto convierte insultos en palabras cariñosas es una obviedad. Para que vamos a hablar sobre eso.


----------



## Hidrocálida

mirx said:


> No creo que en ningún lado.
> 
> En México esa es la forma en que nos referímos a los estadounidenses, pero la palabra no es peyorativa en sí.


Hola:
Sòlo para confirmar lo que dice Mirx en nuestro paìs no es una palabra peroyativa, en Mèxico utilizamos la parabra "gringo" para referirnos a los estadounidenses, inclusive a nivel coloquial, algunas veces a los E.U.A. le decimos Gringolandia.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola:
> Sòlo para confirmar lo que dice Mirx en nuestro paìs no es una palabra peroyativa, en Mèxico utilizamos la parabra "gringo" para referirnos a los estadounidenses, inclusive a nivel coloquial, algunas veces a los E.U.A. le decimos Gringolandia.
> Saludos


 
Exácto.



0scar said:


> _Gringo_ es lo mismo que decir _sudaca, chicano, franchute, tano, etc_. . Es peyorativo, o más bien, xenofobo y racista. En que grado lo es depende del contexto.
> Hasta _negro de mierda_ puede ser suave o cariñoso en el contexto adecuado, por ejemplo dicho de un amigo íntimo a otro y acompañado de una sonrisa, especialmente si ambos son negros.
> Que el contexto convierte insultos en palabras cariñosas es una obviedad. Para que vamos a hablar sobre eso.


 
En México no.

Gringo, es el gentilicio de EE.UU. 

No tiene absolutamente ningún tono de insulto ni de discriminación. Quizá en un momento lo tuvo, pero eso fue hace muchos años. Y las nuevas generaciones no tenemos esos prejuicios.

Tampco la palabra "negro" aplicada a una persona es peyorativa, ahora, si va seguida de "de mierda" entonces creo que todas las palabras son despectivas.

Esto es en México, ya vemos que en Argéntina las cosas son distintas.

_PS: La palabra "chicano" también ya tiene muy poca connotación discriminatoria, no creo que dure otra generación._

Saludos.


----------



## Magmod

mirx said:


> Gringo, es el gentilicio de EE.UU.


 
  Me parece que Jon Wayne es un gringo pero no Sydney Portier porque el segundo viene originalmente de África y el primero de Europa  ¿no?

  Claro Sydney Portier no es describidlo como _negro de mierda_ ¿no? 
  Perdona mi español es elemental.


----------



## Namarne

Magmod said:


> Claro Sydney Portier no es describidlo como _negro de mierda_ ¿no?


Hombre, ni a Sydney Poitier ni a nadie.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Magmod said:


> Me parece que Jon Wayne es un gringo pero no Sydney Portier porque el segundo viene originalmente de África y el primero de Europa  ¿no?
> 
> Claro Sydney Portier no es descr*ito* como _negro de mierda_ ¿no?
> Perdona mi español es elemental.


Hola :
Pues mira, en México, en un principio cualquier persona que hable inglés es un gringo, si despues  nos enteramos  que es de Jamaica, Inglaterra, etc, entonces decimos que es  inglés, jamaiquino, canadiense, etc.
Lo que te quiero decir es que para llamarte gringo, no tomamos en cuenta el color de piel, ni el origén de sus ancestros, puede haber gringos de origen oriental, europeo, etc.
Saludos
Y nunca describiría a Sydney Portier ni a ningún otro como un *negro de mierda
* En México la palabra *negro* tampoco es peroyativa


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que gringo, al menos por acá, no es peyorativo en sí mismo. Tampoco negro, chino, pocho o chicano. Todo depende del tono y la intención al decirlo. Blanco no es peyortivo, pero si digo "este pinche blanco de mierda" la cosa cambia.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, similar a México, el término "gringo" se aplica a toda persona de raza blanca, de apariencia extranjera y sobretodo que no habla español. Dependiendo del tono en que se diga, al igual que con cualquier otra palabra, puede resultar ofensiva o no. En general, no se considera su uso de manera despectiva.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Magmod said:


> ¿En cuáles zonas hispanohablantes se usa gringo/a de manera derogatoria?


 
Hola,
Les comento lo siguiente. En Brasil se le dice gringo a cualquier extranjero, sin importar su nacionalidad. Gringo se volvio' una especia de sinonimo de extranjero en este pais y no es de ninguna manera peyorativo.

Saludos - Iben Xavier


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Aquí, en Chile, _gringo_ no es en absoluto peyorativo excepto, claro, que se le quiera dar, en algún momento, dicha connotación como seguramente se puede con cualquier gentilicio. Además de identificar a los de Estados Unidos de América, la palabra _gringo_ se usa, frecuentemente aquí, para llamar también a los de países europeos no latinos; así no es raro que alguien llame gringo también a un alemán, un británico, un sueco, un polaco, etc. Y hasta a un chileno con ascendencia de aquellos países que conserve las características de su origen; como llamabamos al gringo Schwerter, un amigo mío de infancia, chileno hasta el tuétano, pero de padres alemanes.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Otra cosa más.

No sé si se aplique en toda la República, pero al menos donde yo vivo, Michael Jordan es tan gingo como George Bush.

Y al igual que Hidrocálida, opino que ser gringo no tiene que ver con el tono de piel sino con la lengua que hablas.

- ¿Cómo te fue en el otro lado?, ¿No tuviste problema con migración?
-- No, ¡qué no ve que yo tengo pasaporte gringo!

¡Mira que bonitas botas! ¿Son gringas?
-- No, las compré en Tepito.


Saludos.


----------



## tropicalblonde

En Venezuela no solo se usa *Gringo *para referirse a todas aquellas personas que hablen inglés, también se usa *Musiú* (la deformación de la palabra _Messier_ en francés) para referirse a todos aquellos de aspecto caucásicos que hablen otro idioma diferente.
De manera anecdótica, a pesar que yo soy venezolana y tan criolla como la arepa, a mi me siguen llamando la gringa, simplemente porque soy catira (rubia en Venezuela).
Por lo que, el referirise como *gringo* a alguien no debe ser considerado peyorativo, a menos que el contexto de la frase denote una actitud despectiva.
Espero que esta nota ayude con tu duda!


----------



## Magmod

De las siete acepciones del diccionario RAE no hay ni una acepción despectiva para explicar el significado de gringo.

 En cambio en mi SM diccionario español para extranjeros tiene solamente una acepción para gringo así:

s. despectiva: Persona nacida en los EU.
 También mi Collins diccionario: español- inglés tiene siete  acepciones, de cual son peyorativas cuando se refiere a los extranjeros. 

 De vuestras respuestas, me parece que RAE no es correcta especialmente para algunos suramericanos ¿no? 

Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## Namarne

Tal vez podría compararse *gringo*, en Sudamérica, a *yankee *o *yanqui *en España. Aunque por lo dicho parece que *gringo *se usa mucho más en Sudamérica de lo que *yanqui *se utiliza en España. 
(Si se comparan los dos términos sólo en España, yo diría que *gringo *es de por sí más despectivo que *yanqui*.)


----------



## Hidrocálida

Namarne said:


> Tal vez podría compararse *gringo*, en Sudamérica, a *yankee *o *yanqui *en España. Aunque por lo dicho parece que *gringo *se usa mucho más en Sudamérica de lo que *yanqui *se utiliza en España.
> (Si se comparan los dos términos sólo en España, yo diría que *gringo *es de por sí más despectivo que *yanqui*.)


Hola Namarne:
fijate que curioso, en México utilizamos la palabra yankee para referirnos al equipo de beisbol, nunca como gentilicio de los estadounidenses.
si mal no recuerdo yankee era una palabra (derogatoria) despectiva que usaban los sureños durante la Guerra de Secesión para referirse a los habitantes del norte.
Saludos


----------



## Prog Lady

Aviador said:


> Hola.
> 
> Aquí, en Chile, _gringo_ no es en absoluto peyorativo excepto, claro, que se le quiera dar, en algún momento, dicha connotación como seguramente se puede con cualquier gentilicio. Además de identificar a los de Estados Unidos de América, la palabra _gringo_ se usa, frecuentemente aquí, para llamar también a los de países europeos no latinos; así no es raro que alguien llame gringo también a un alemán, un británico, un sueco, un polaco, etc. Y hasta a un chileno con ascendencia de aquellos países que conserve las características de su origen; como llamabamos al gringo Schwerter, un amigo mío de infancia, chileno hasta el tuétano, pero de padres alemanes.
> 
> Saludos



En Buenos Aires tiene ese mismo significado, tal como lo expresa perfectamente Aviador. Para referirse a un extranjero de manera peyorativa se utilizan otros términos, generalmente también con adjetivos peyorativos u ofensivos.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Hidrocálida said:


> si mal no recuerdo yankee era una palabra derogatoria...



Yo no tengo mucho que decir en cuanto al uso de "gringo", pero sí sobre "derogatorio":

*derogatorio, ria.*
1. adj. Der. Que deroga. _Cláusula derogatoria_.

Sin embargo, lo estáis usando como "despectivo" o "despreciativo", lo cual me parece que es un anglicismo.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Jellby said:


> Yo no tengo mucho que decir en cuanto al uso de "gringo", pero sí sobre "derogatorio":
> 
> *derogatorio, ria.*
> 1. adj. Der. Que deroga. _Cláusula derogatoria_.
> 
> Sin embargo, lo estáis usando como "despectivo" o "despreciativo", lo cual me parece que es un anglicismo.



Gracias, lo tendré en cuenta, aquí se usa con el sentido de despectivo, trataré de no darle ese uso.
Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola Namarne:
> fijate que curioso, en México utilizamos la palabra yankee para referirnos al equipo de beisbol, nunca como gentilicio de los estadounidenses.
> si mal no recuerdo yankee era una palabra derogatoria que usaban los sureños durante la Guerra de Secesión para referirse a los habitantes del norte.
> Saludos


Sí, claro, aquí también se conocen los equipos deportivos, creo que los Yankees por antonomasia son el equipo de béisbol de Nueva York, si no voy errado. Eso implica que el término existe como algo no sólo no despectivo, sino incluso como algo de lo que se sienten orgullosos. 
En España es común usarlo cuando uno ve una película de guerra (quizá las de antes, más bien). Pero, por extensión, también se utiliza para referirse a los estadounidenses. No tiene por qué ser vejatorio, ni mucho menos. (Pero ya sabemos que depende del cómo se diga, etc., etc. Además, tal como están las cosas, últimamente incluso el término "los americanos" suena muchas veces ofensivo.)


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Namarne said:


> (Si se comparan los dos términos sólo en España, yo diría que *gringo *es de por sí más despectivo que *yanqui*.)


 
Aquí, en *El Salvador*, sucede todo lo contrario. El término "yanqui" sí se oye despectivo para referirse a un estadounidense. Los grupos izquierdistas son quiénes más usan dicha expresión. Es raro oirles que digan "gringos" en sus manifestaciones de protesta contra el gobierno de Estados Unidos, casi siempre dicen de manera exclusiva "yanquis" y el consiguiente estribillo "go home" (por cierto, la ciudadanía no le presta la mínima atención a estas marchas, simplemente las ignoran). En lo personal, no tengo ningún problema en decirle gringo a alguien, pero jamás lo llamaría yanqui.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina gringo es una palabra que no entraña en sí un significado despectivo, aunque el tono usado sí puede dárselo. Básicamente gringo se aplica a cualquier persona de raza blanca que no tenga ojos y pelo muy oscuro ni tez cetrina, trigueña o aceitunada, y no sea de ascendencia española. Así, en las provincias de Buenos Aires, Santa Fe, Entre Ríos y Córdoba están las tierras y pueblos de gringos (poblados por descendientes de los colonos italianos -de Nápoles hacia el norte-, irlandeses, suizos, croatas), y así en la mayoría de las provincias, siempre hay algún lugareño que es gringo. 

Para que se lo considere despectivo debe agregársele algo, como en las _en_ de _em words _que se mencionaron anteriormente. Eso sí, usar la palabra gringo siempre subraya un nosotros y un ellos, lo cual puede hacerse con todo tipo de fin, inclusive el despectivo.

De todos modos depende de cada quien: hará un año, en Buenos Aires, un arquitecto con el que trabajaba me decía cosas como  "¡negro! no lo puedo hacer entender al gringo que no puede agregarle un piso más al edificio después de que se comenzó la estructura"; Lo más divertido es que el "gringo" es un estadounidense de apellido alemán pero de aspecto europeo promedio, y el "negro" (yo) soy mucho más nórdico que el gringo. 

Sea como sea desechen el concepto de que la palabra gringo tenga sistemáticamente una connotación despectiva en la Argentina porque para irnos a los extremos, yo diría que lo contrario está menos alejado de la verdad.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Magmod said:


> ¿En cuáles zonas hispanohablantes se usa gringo/a de manera derogatoria?


 
Derogatoria, en el sentido de hacerlos sentir menos, de disminuirlos...acá en Venezuela, esa pregunta tiene bastante carga tanto negativa como positiva...pero no se permiten politización, en este foro.

Indudablemente, depende del tono en que se diga.


----------



## Basalo

Aca en Perú se usamos gringo para referirnos a los estadounidenses pero no de forma despectiva, y solo para personas.


----------



## Magmod

Pero según el Oxford Diccionario *gringo* tiene un significado  peyorativo así:

*Gringo *
          a (AmL fam & *pey*) (extranjero); (norteamericano) 

          b (Andes fam) (rubio) 


 ¿Qué  ponen en vuestros diccionarios?


----------



## chics

Hola.

Derogatorio es que anula algo que estaba ya establecido. Si te refieres a que si gringo sustituye a yanqui o algo así, pues aquí no. 

En España *gringo* se conoce pero no se utiliza, lo oímos en películas, por ejemplo, y yo siempre lo he asociado a algo despectivo en general, o (¿antiguamente?) despectivo que una persona en particular pueda usar en sentido más neutro en un caso determinado. Como se puede decir _sudaca_ en ese sentido, sólo porque es más corto que "suramericano" y más aún que "americano de más al sur que los Estados Unidos o _latino_ estadounidense".

Aquí tenemos *yanqui*, para decir estadounidense de modo despectivo, aunque yo cada vez la oigo menos. También se oye fácilmente *Estados Unidos* con desaprobación o desprecio, sin necesidad de otras palabras; e intuyo que más que _yanqui_, por que la palabra ya es, o al menos suena, estadounidense (o yanqui) por sí misma...


----------



## Janis Joplin

ToñoTorreón said:


> Creo que gringo, al menos por acá, no es peyorativo en sí mismo. Tampoco negro, chino, pocho o chicano. Todo depende del tono y la intención al decirlo. Blanco no es peyortivo, pero si digo "este pinche blanco de mierda" la cosa cambia.


 
De acuerdo contigo, el tono y la intención es lo que hacen una palabra buena o mala, porque a un amigo le podemos decir pinche negro y se lo decimos de "cariño" ¿o no?

Acá en Norteamérica donde yo vivo nos referimos a los Estadunidenses como gringos, me parece que la palabra yanqui sólo se usa para el equipo de béisbol o en la expresiòn "imperialismo yanqui"


----------



## Sanduman

En Uruguay el uso del término se ajusta al uso que cuenta aleCcowaN que se le da al término en Argentina. El uso del término en nuestro país es muy anterior a la fecha en que los americanos se hicieron conocidos y se aplicaba a los inmigrantes europeos en general, y a los italianos especialmente.


----------



## ecuadorq

En Ecuador utilizamos gringo independientemente si es norteamericano, sueco, alemán etc, todos los que tengan el pelo rubio son gringos inclusive puede existir ecuatorianos que como apodo sean gringos
y acá no es despectivo usar esa palabra


----------



## aallaa123

hola!!
ayudenme , por favor...
es despectiva la palabra gringo? o es como sinonimo de norteamericano?
gracias!!


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Gringo es coloquial. No sabría decirte si es despectivo o no, para algunos sí lo será y para otros no, depende de en que contexto se use.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Como muchas palabras, puede ser cariñoso o despectivo, según el contexto, la forma de decirlo, la intención, y mil minuciosidades más.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos:


El origen y el significado de la palabra *gringo* ya se han discutido anteriormente en otros hilos de este mismo foro. Yo sólo deseo agregar que *en el caso particular de México*,el vocablo *gringo *era "*sin duda alguna*" en sus orígenes una palabra con una connotación totalmente despectiva. Los historiadores estadounidenses *Samuel Eliot Morison* y *Henry Steele Commager* mencionan en su obra "*Historia de los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica*"* que a principios de la década de 1840 en la entonces todavía provincia mexicana de la *Alta California*, *gringo* y *greasser* eran los apodos peyorativos con los que los mexicanos se referían a los anglosajones estadounidenses y los anglosajones estadounidenses se referían a los mexicanos respectivamente. Los autores citados describen breve pero claramente el clima de tensión y de antagonismo que imperaba en aquella región y en aquella época entre ambos grupos. Según la fuente mencionada, los mexicanos de la Alta California de aquel entonces consideraban a los anglosajones como ambiciosos en extremo y por lo mismo en ocasiones hasta brutales, mientras que los anglosajones (recién llegados a esas tierras) conceptualizaban a los mexicanos como gente perezosa. De acuerdo con los autores referidos, los pocos datos demográficos de los que se dispone hoy en día, permiten suponer que en aquel tiempo en la Alta California habitaban alrededor de 7000 *greassers* (sic), alrededor de 7000 *gringos* (sic) y entre 3000 y 4000 indígenas étnicamente puros, viviendo todos en los alrededores de las sedes de las antiguas misiones católicas españolas. A mí me parece, francamente hablando, que hoy en día en México el vocablo *gringo* conserva todavía un tanto de la connotación abiertamente despectiva que tuvo en el pasado (la popular canción titulada *frijolero* del grupo *Molotov* es un ejemplo de ello) y me parece también que actualmente en los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica la voz *gringo* tiene una mucho mayor connotación negativa que en el actual mundo hispanohablante.


Hasta luego.


*Existe una traducción al castellano de la cuarta edición en inglés hecha por el Fondo de Cultura Económica, México, 1951, tomo II, capítulo I.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos otra vez:


En este enlace que coloco, pueden encontrar la letra de la canción mencionada en mi mensaje inmediato anterior y también pueden ver el video original de la melodía aludida (el primero de izquierda a derecha). Esta canción (que si mal no recuerdo salió al mercado discográfico en el año 2003) fue compuesta por el grupo de rock y hip-hop mexicano llamado *Molotov* (uno de cuyos integrantes es un músico estadounidense de ascendencia completamente anglosajona llamado *Randy Ebright*) dentro del contexto de la considerable inmigración ilegal que existe hoy en día desde México hacia los EE. UU. El coro del canto en cuestión es una prueba fehaciente de que en México la voz *gringo* sigue teniendo, al menos en ciertas ocasiones, una connotación despectiva. La canción en cuestión es también, *mucho muy a mi pesar*, una pequeña pero fehaciente prueba de que en la actual frontera México-Estados Unidos los idiomas inglés y español se están mezclando.


Hasta luego.

Hola a todos de nuevo:


Sólo deseo añadir los exactos datos bibliográficos de la fuente que he mencionado:


Título original de la obra en inglés:* "The Growth of the American Republic" *(traducido al castellano como "*Historia de los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica*")
Autores: *Samuel Eliot Morison* y *Henry Steele Commager*
Editorial: Prensa de la Universidad de Oxford (*"Oxford University Press"*)
Primera edición: 1930, Nueva York, EE. UU.

La traducción que existe al idioma español es la de la cuarta edición del compendio inglés aludido (*1950*) y salió a la luz en la lengua castellana (en tres tomos) en el año *1951* bajo los derechos de propiedad de la Editorial *Fondo** de Cultura Económica*, Cd. de México, México. En la edición en español del texto en cuestión, lo que yo he citado aparece mencionado en el capítulo I del tomo II.

Hasta luego.


----------



## TINTAN50

Tengo entendido que "gringo" está formado por las palabras en inglés: GREEN GO, que al traducirlas al español significan algo así como; Verde vete y se aplicaba cuando los estadounidenses trataron de invadir México.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

TINTAN50 said:


> Tengo entendido que "gringo" está formado por las palabras en inglés: GREEN GO, que al traducirlas al español significan algo así como; Verde vete y se aplicaba cuando los estadounidenses (trataron de invadir ) *invadieron* México *entre los años 1846-1847*.


 
Hola a todos de nuevo:

Primeramente bienvenido al foro TINTAN50. Ciertamente que existe la versión que tú has mencionado respecto al origen del vocablo *gringo* y de hecho es la más popular *pero* no tiene un suficientemente sólido fundamento histórico. Otra versión parecida a la que has indicado dice que el origen del vocablo *gringo *proviene del año 1923 (del mes de febrero para ser exactos) cuando, de nueva cuenta, tropas estadounidenses volvieron a adentrarse en territorio legalmente mexicano (pero esta vez *"con el permiso"* del entonces presidente de la nación azteca *Venustiano Carranza*) con el propósito explícito de capturar a *Pancho Villa* (cosa que a final de cuentas no lograron). Se dice que en aquella ocasión la orden dada a las tropas estadounidenses para cruzar la frontera mexicana llegó en un telegrama que decía "*Green goes Chihuahua*" (Verdes ir a Chihuahua). Esta última versión, tampoco tiene un suficientemente sólido fundamento histórico.


Hasta luego.


----------



## TINTAN50

Muchas gracias por los datos históricos que mencionas, la verdad, debo confesar mi basta ignorancia de ellos. Pero en general creo que "gringo" fue en una época un palabra despectiva hacia los estadounidenses y en la actualidad simplemente se puede considerar como un gentilicio. Ejemplo; tengo un tío quien es alto, blanco y con ojos verdes, a quien con mucho cariño la familia lo llama "gringo".

Gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## Mañolandia

A ver, a finales del XV, se extendió en España, una expresión común con los ingleses; ¿hablo griego, o qué?, hoy en día se sigue usando en EE.UU. pero aquí es !hablo en chino, o qué!. Hablar griego, significaba hablar un idioma ininteligible, o ser extranjero. De hecho aunque de evolución por vía del vasco tienes giri (extranjero) u girigay (griterío o lenguaje incomprensible) ambos recogidos en la RAE
  Este "griego" siglo y medio dspués ya en América deriva en "grigo", pero aplicado a cualquier lengua extranjera y en algunos lugares a la gente rubia (aunque hablase castellano) por influencias fonéticas varias, irónicamente del inglés, pasa a ser gringo a finales del XVIII, con el significado de angloparlante y por extensión norteamericano, aunque el significado de rubio y extranjero aún resistía entonces. Los matices negativos son los mismos que los que se quiera dar a la palabra "extranjero"


----------



## Mañolandia

La gente de Holanda del sur (una provincia de los Paises Bajos; hay dos "Holandas") era apodada por su cara rubicunda Jan Kee (el queso de Juan), luego los españoles llamarían flamencos por lo mismo) estos Jan Kees se dedicaban al pirateo de cabotaje; y cuando se fundó Nueva Amsterdam, lo de yanqui se lo aplicaron por metonimia a los ingleses, que hacían la misma actividad, éstos lo hicieron propio y pasó a designar a los ingleses del norte de Norteamérica.
del Webster americano. Lo de gringo del "corominas" (el mejor diccionario etimológico de español, 6 volúmenes)


----------



## Raroofu

Crisipo de Soli said:


> Otra versión parecida a la que has indicado dice que el origen del vocablo *gringo *proviene del año 1923 (del mes de febrero para ser exactos) cuando, [...] llegó en un telegrama que decía "*Green goes Chihuahua*" (Verdes ir a Chihuahua). Esta última versión, tampoco tiene un suficientemente sólido fundamento histórico.



¿No tendría que ser "Greens go Chihuahua?" (Claro que se omite "to" por ser telegrama)

No me parece suficiente el vínculo entre esas palabras de un telegrama y el habla común, pero ¿quién sabe? He oído otras versiones. Uno va que los soldados solían cantar una canción, pues no me acuerdo del título, pero se destacaban las palabras "Green grow the ???" que toda la gente les oía cantarla y por eso. Otra versión afirma que como andaban los gringos en México durante el tiempo de las lluvias, siempre llevaban sus "rain coats", lo que a los mejicanos les parecía bien raro. Y fácilmente se convertieron las palabras "rain coats" a "gringos" en la pronunciación mejicana. He de haber oído otras versiones, pero ahora no me acuerdo de ningunas.

Un saludo


----------



## aleCcowaN

Con respecto al origen del término "gringo" tienen este hilo y dentro de él hay un vínculo a otro hilo.

La pregunta de este hilo ya se hizo y se contestó varias veces. El origen de la palabra gringo ya se "discutió" varias veces. Existen dos palabras "gringo" en castellano: una que arranca en los siglos XVII y XVIII y su origen está debidamente documentado; y otra palabra que existe en el NAFTA y en algún país vecino que copió el uso de México. Esta última palabra tiene origen en la que la imaginación del hispanohablante quiera y significa lo que llame la atención del angloparlante, a gusto del consumidor.

No me opongo a esta segunda palabra "gringo" porque no forma parte de mi lengua ni de mi historia, así que mal podría oponerme. Sólo pido que se aclare de cuál de las dos palabras gringo se está hablando, si de aquella que tiene el origen en una lengua y *escritura* inentendible (griego devenido en gringo) o aquélla homófona que supuestamente fue inventada por mexicanos para referirse a los estadounidenses en alguno de tantos episodios en los que su país fue atacado y mutilado. Si yo fuera mexicano, me preocuparía más en mejorar la condición de mi sociedad para que no sea vulnerable, y para hacerlo me centraría más en el ejemplo de los Niños Héroes, que en apropiarme de un vocablo para usarlo como exorcismo y amuleto disfrazado de burla, y ser tan "nacionalista" como para convertir una palabra castiza en una originada en el inglés "green".

Pero no soy mexicano y por eso lo veo de otra manera. Y no me consuela que los artículos de Wikipedia sobre esto sean también reflejo de estos procesos.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Sé que se trata de un hilo y tema viejo, pero en Colombia se ha publicado esta semana un artículo con una muy consistente teoría sobre el origen de la palabra “gringo”, que deseo compartir:

“_Pues resulta que, para mayor sorpresa, la palabra gringo está registrada en el Diccionario castellano de las voces de ciencia y artes, 1786, más de medio siglo antes de que estallara la mencionada guerra_ (el autor viene refiriéndose a la guerra EE UU – México acontecida entre1845 y 1847, supuesto hito temporal inicial de la palabra). _Este diccionario dice que se llama gringo al extranjero que tiene dificultad para hablar en castellano, y explica que es una deformación de la palabra griego, en frases como “habla en griego”, que decían los latinos para referirse a quien habla enredado_” (Ávila, Fernando. _Gringo_. En ámbito jurídico, Bogotá, Editorial Legis, No. 257, semana del 8 al 21 de septiembre de 2008).

Saludos,

PS: No había visto el aporte previo en este hilo pero veo que son fuentes distintas y complementarias. espero no lo borren en consecuencia.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Esta es una muy buena pregunta, lo malo es que va a haber muchas discrepancias, según el lugar de donde somos y el marco histórico a que nos referimos.

En el noroeste de México, se usa la palabra gringo para referirse a una persona de los Estados Unidos. Si uno le agrega otros adjetivos más el tono de voz, el adjetivo gringo puede tomar una connotación negativa/peyorativa/derogativa.

Yo vivo en CA y curiosamente, los que creen que la palabra gringo es peyorativa son los gringos. Yo les explico que ese no es el uso que le damos y como ejemplo les digo que yo estoy casada con un gringo, al que mi familia, amigos y yo (por supuesto) queremos mucho.

Ellos se consideran americanos y yo les explico que ese concepto es muy amplio para los hispanohablantes, que toda persona del continente americano es un americano y que ellos son estadounidenses o norteamericanos oficialmente y como apodo gringos.

En el noroeste de México también se usa decirles gabachos de manera no peyorativa. Tengo entendido que para algunas personas el adjetivo gabacho es con connotación negativa o al menos así lo hacen ver en la película Mi familia (que está muy buena) cuando el niño entra saltando y gritando "pinches gabachos" Quizá sea que usan el adjetivo modificador pinche antes del adjetivo de gentilicio gabacho, no lo sé.

Yo no sé el orígen real de la palabra gringo, mi tía abuela solía decirme que cuando los soldados norteamericanos entraron a México vieron mucho césped/zacate verde y decían green grass y los mexicanos al escuchar esto dijeron que ellos eran gringos. Me gustaba su teoría, pero no tengo base o evidencia para probarla.

Gracias piraña por tu aportación.

Saludos y que estén bien,


----------



## Jacobtm

*Pregunta Nueva*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Estoy asistiendo clases a una universidad en México con otros estudiantes de los Estados Unidos. Aquí he oído muchas veces blancos que llaman a sí mismos y otros como "gringos". 

¿Qué piensen uds. de esto? ¿Es aceptable en ocasiones informales, como un partido o una fiesta? ¿Es aceptable entre adultos?


----------



## flljob

No veo por qué no lo deberían usar. Entre amigos casi todo se vale.

Saludos


----------



## rorocker

entre amigos todo se vale, pero en un lugar con demas personas podria molestar, como siempre todo depende de la situacion y ademas de las personas involucradas, me parece que puede sonar un poco racista en situaciones


----------



## flljob

Si se llaman a sí mismos gringos, ¿crees que quieren ofender a otros llamándolos así?

Saludos


----------



## Jacobtm

flljob said:


> Si se llaman a sí mismos gringos, ¿crees que quieran ofender a otros llamándolos así?
> 
> Saludos



No, no quieran ofender a otros. Yo creo que por usando palabras racistas para otros blancos, los que dicen "gringos" creen que están congraciarse con los Mexicanos. También, creo que es un habito aprendido en los Estados Unidos de la usa de "nigger" entre los negros (¿es mejor afroamericanos?).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México el uso de gringo no es necesariamente peyorativo, como tampoco lo es negro, indio o pelirrojo. Simplemente se expresa una caracterísitica de una persona o un grupo de personas.


----------



## neal41

Jacobtm said:


> Aquí he oído muchas veces blancos que llaman a sí mismos y otros como "gringos".


 
¿Qué significa 'blanco' en este contexto? -- un mexicano de ascendencia europea, o sea, no mestizo, o qué?


----------



## Jacobtm

neal41 said:


> ¿Qué significa 'blanco' en este contexto? -- un mexicano de ascendencia europea, o sea, no mestizo, o qué?


Estadounidenses, por lo general, no mexicanos.


----------



## LordThanatos

Al menos acá en Buenos Aires, "gringo" tiene la misma connotación que "estadounidense", aunque con un tono mucho más informal.


----------



## la_machy

Pues yo he visto aquí mismo (en WRF) que algunos compañeros foreros estadounidenses se refieren a si mismos como 'gringos' sin el menor problema. 
Y en México, al menos de donde yo soy, a los muchísimos gringos que siempre hay por doquier, nunca me ha tocado que les moleste ser llamados gringos, aunque no sean tus amigos.
Una vez más lo digo, el _*tono*_ en que se habla, lo dice TODO.


Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Jacobtm said:


> Estadounidenses, por lo general, no mexicanos.


 
Ah, bueno, es que hay muchos mexicanos de ascendencia europea, que también son *blancos*. Y muchos estadounidenses de ascendencia no europea, que no clasificarían como *blancos*, de acuerdo con la definición tradicional del término.

Para mí, es un término ridículo, ya que 'blanco' --lo que se dice 'blanco-- no hay nadie.


----------



## oligyp

De acuerdo con Iben, en muchos países de Sur América se usa "gringo" para todos los extranjeros (blancos de ojos de color) sin importar el país de donde vengan. Por otro lado, "negro" si puede ser despectivo según como se diga y a quien se lo diga.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

mirx said:


> Ya vemos que en Argéntina si es una palabra despectiva.


 

Sí se usa mucho despectivamente, pero también (y en igual abundancia) se le dice gringo en otras provincias (Santa Fe mucho) a los rubios. Se presupone que quien es muy rubio en Santa Fe es porque es de origen italiano o alemán.  

En muchas provincias, como Misiones, Chaco, Corrientes, etc., donde la etnia característica es la tez trigueña debido a la influencia de las comunidades aborígenes misturadas con los españoles; el rubio no abunda.  Pero tanto Misiones, como Entre Ríos, Santa Fe, Tucumán, etc. han experimentado una inmigración italiana y alemana muy fuerte durante la segunda guerra mundial (y Buenos Aires también, pero acá vinieron más los italianos del sur -mi papá por ejemplo- que son más morochos) y es por eso que hay gente con la piel clara pero de fácil bronceado (amarronada) de ojos claros y cabello rubio, muy rubio.  A ellos también se les dice gringos y no es para nada despectivo.

Saludos,
Ivonne


----------



## alejandrorestrepouribe

Derogatoria es otra cosa.

 Derogar:  Anular una norma establecida, como una ley o una costumbre.

Mas bien a lo que te referís es peyorativo.

El término " Gringo" en si no es peyorativo. Simplemente determina que es de otro lado. Cuando nos enojamos con alguien simplemente buscamos algo que nos diferencie de esa persona. Entonces decimos " maldito enano " porque somos mas alto, o " maldito costeño" porque no somos de costa. En fin.

corrección: no somos mas altos, no somos de la costa.


----------



## dec-sev

Por lo que veo, la palabra por sí misma no es perojativa en Mexico. Sería interesante saber ¿qué los estadounidenses mismos piensan sobre la palabra? Quizá algunos de los mexicanos hayan tenido una experiencia de llamar a un estodounidense "gringo" y poder ver la reacción?


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Bueno, es como todas las palabras. En un Congreso de la Lengua ya Fontanarrosa había hecho, con ejemplos muy graciosos, una "defensa de las malas palabras" seguido de un discurso excelente para concluir en que las "malas palabras" no existen.  

Las connotaciones, énfasis, etc. son las formas de brindarles la intención.  Hace un tiempo trabajaba con una compañera que es andaluza (aquí en Buenos Aires) y yo, buscando algo que no encontraba y necesitaba, le dije: "che _boluda_ pero dónde lo puse?"  PARA QUÉ!!!  Hacía falta aclararle a una chica que vivía hace 5 años con un argentino que en ese contexto no podía jamás tomarla como un insulto? (Y yo le escuchaba decir "_me cago en la leche_" tan naturalmente, y aunque me sonaba tan mal simplemente la escuchaba y aprendía de ella).

Todo decanta en tonos culturales, la lengua es la música de la cultura y quien se precie apenas de lo gramatical se va a estar perdiendo de lo mejorcito.

Saludos a todos,
Ivonne


----------



## dec-sev

Lo hice después de leer el hilo. He encontrado una foto que afirma tus palabras. Lo siguiente es también de aquella página:

Quizá haya leído yo el hilo con poca atención, pero no he topado con ningún hilo donde un estadounidense hable de lo que seinte cuando lo llaman "gringo". Había un post donde se trata de lo si era ofencivo el uso de la palabra entre los gringos mismos. Pero, el uso entre ellos mismos es una cosa y cuando un mexicano o latinoamericano llama a un estadounidense gringo, es otra cosa, completamente diferente.Espero que estés de acuerdo.Claro el tono hace diferencia.


Jacobtm said:


> flljob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Si se llaman a sí mismos gringos, ¿crees que quieran ofender a otros llamándolos así?
> 
> 
> 
> No, no quieran ofender a otros. Yo creo que por usando palabras racistas para otros blancos, los que dicen "gringos" creen que están congraciarse con los Mexicanos.
Click to expand...

Como pueden los gringos “congraciarse con los Mexicanos” usando la palabra hablando _*entre si mismos*_?  ¿Por qué mencionaste “palabras racistas”? Como llegué a saber no hay nada racisto en la palabra en cuestión.


----------



## mirx

dec-sev said:


> Lo hice después de leer el hilo. He encontrado una foto que afirma tus palabras. Lo siguiente es también de aquella página:
> 
> Quizá haya leído yo el hilo con poca atención, pero no he topado con ningún hilo donde un estadounidense hable de lo que seinte cuando lo llaman "gringo". Había un post donde se trata de lo si era ofencivo el uso de la palabra entre los gringos mismos. Pero, el uso entre ellos mismos es una cosa y cuando un mexicano o latinoamericano llama a un estadounidense gringo, es otra cosa, completamente diferente.Espero que estés de acuerdo.Claro el tono hace diferencia.
> Como pueden los gringos “congraciarse con los Mexicanos” usando la palabra hablando _*entre si mismos*_?  ¿Por qué mencionaste “palabras racistas”? Como llegué a saber no hay nada racisto en la palabra en cuestión.



Pues nada, que se me cruzaron los cables y pensaba que estabamos en el foro cultural. Ya revisé el hilo y efectivamente no han participado gringos ni expresado como sienten o resienten el uso de la palabra. 

Lo importante es que leiste mi participación, y mira que ya hubo muchos hilos que tratan lo mismo y *este *es un maravilloso ejemplo de lo interesante y productivas que solían ser las conversaciones en el foro cultural. Si sigues el enlace vas a encontar muchas opiniones de gringos, unas desfavorables pero la gran maroría de acuerdo a lo que ya se ha expresado. Y también deja claro lo que he anunciado, son los estadounidenses que no han estado en contacto con los mexicanos los que podrían sentirse ofendidos. Aquellos que conocen a algún mexicano o que han estado en México parecen no tener el mayor problema.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Las explicaciones que se dan en los mensajes* 44, 45 *y* 48* aportan casi todo lo que se puede decir seriamente sobre *yanqui* y *gringo*. 
*Gabacho* es el nombre que damos en España a los franceses y que se debió aplicar cuando la invasión francesa de México y luego por extensión a los _yanquis_ o _gringos._


----------



## Erreconerre

Magmod said:


> ¿En cuáles zonas hispanohablantes se usa gringo/a de manera derogatoria?


 

En México no tiene nada de peyorativo. Simplemente es otra forma de decir "norteamericano", "estadounidense". 
La teoría más aceptada por los lingüistas locales es que procede de la palabra "griego", en el sentido de que griego es un idioma que no comprendemos. 
La teoria de "green go home", que los independendentistas locales escribían al invasor vestido de verde, no tiene validez en México. Se acepta más las del "griego".

José Hernández, el argentino autor de la obra en verso "El gaucho Martín Fierro", llama gringo a cualquier extranjero.

Y lo que no se comprende, está para nosotros en griego. Como en el título de la película "Casarse está en griego".


----------



## azukax

En Chile lo usamos solo para llamar informalmente a los estadounidenses, y como dijo alguien antes, a veces para llamar a europeos cuando no se sabe de que pais son, pero que de aspecto y al hablar demuestran ser extranjeros. Pero no es una palabra descalificativa.


----------



## auxilio!

Este hilo ya siendo bien largo, no estoy seguro que será nuevo, lo que quiero decir. 

Mi experiencia durante unos años radicado en Colombia era que más se usa la palabra 
de forma peyorativa. O sea, seria inusual escucharla sin elemento de desdén o odio.

Estoy de acuerdo que la palabra, sí misma, no es peyorativa. A la vez, estoy convencido 
de que cuando el perjuicio sea enorme, se vuelva invisible. Así somos victimas de nosotros 
mismos.

De antemano, pido disculpas por errores de la gramatica.


----------



## Mate

Está muy bien

Bienvenido al foro, auxilio!


----------

